# Honda S2000 Advice



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm considering an S2000 as a fun car, have any of you had good or bad experiences with them? Serious specific issues to look out for, large service items at certain age/mileages etc?

All help appreciated!

Thanks 

Simon


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

my mates got one loves the thing . ive been in it very fun car . camchain tensioners are an issue he has some jap upgrade one in his and had one in his civic r and integra r also


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> my mates got one loves the thing . ive been in it very fun car . camchain tensioners are an issue he has some jap upgrade one in his and had one in his civic r and integra r also


Thanks, any idea how costly this was to put right?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Johnnyopolis has one - bloody tidy one at that. 
like any vtec's, regular servicing is a must and with decent oil(s), valve clearances need doing around 50k miles I believe it is. if looked after, they are more or less bombproof tbh. its worth finding a specialist near you too for any major work, I know John has had work done to his by TGM Sport (very well respected tunner and race team) as they are near Zaino HQ. had some work done to my Civic there a while back, and would have servicing done by them too but a 200 mile round trip is a bit much for an oil change lol.

joining a few forums is a must too, loads out there :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> Johnnyopolis has one - bloody tidy one at that.
> like any vtec's, regular servicing is a must and with decent oil(s), valve clearances need doing around 50k miles I believe it is. if looked after, they are more or less bombproof tbh. its worth finding a specialist near you too for any major work, I know John has had work done to his by TGM Sport (very well respected tunner and race team) as they are near Zaino HQ. had some work done to my Civic there a while back, and would have servicing done by them too but a 200 mile round trip is a bit much for an oil change lol.
> 
> joining a few forums is a must too, loads out there :thumb:


Thanks Kev, any forum recommendations?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

heard this ones good - http://www.s2ki.com/s2000/

not on any S2k ones myself though, on a few Civic ones


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

Genuine cam tensioners run at about 275 and take 5mins to replace, you'll hear a distinct ticking noise once engine is warm. You can diy fix them, but only temp.

The pivot ball on the clutch slave cylinder wears a high spot which can be felt dragging when you press the clutch down, again easy fix just remove it a grind down and polish.


Original parts are expensive such as discs/pads, but use original oil filter. 

Later models have tweaked chassis. 

They are great cars but tbh I enjoyed the ep3 more, and my mr2 is just as fun. They are pure honda though unlike the ep3.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you don't _have_ to use an original filter (not made by Honda anyway..). my Civic is fine with an OEM Blueprint oil filter that cost me about 3 quid


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

That's true but my understanding for the s2k and possibly some other type r variants the oil filter is a certain type in design , because of the high revving engine the filter has alot to keep the oil within a stable pressure.

I'm sure it would be ok, but I like to use original on certain things.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> Johnnyopolis has one - bloody tidy one at that.


Yes very bloody tidy at that, was lucky enough to see it in the flesh last night as it happens, extremely nice example and well looked after.
Managed to get some decent shots of it with my camera whilst I had the chance


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't give any advice other than.....BUY ONE! Because I've always thought they were awesome! haha


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Great cars, reliable if serviced properly with good oil. Valve clearances need checking as others have said.
Probably avoid customised ones, as they may have been ragged to death.

Also quite a few Japanese market imports around. They are cheaper, but different spec, less rust proofing, best to go for a UK car with FSH.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if anything, one that has'nt been given death is a bad thing on a car with an engine made for thrashing. its being thrashed from cold that can cause problems, although these won't vtec until upto temp..


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Always thought these were a hairdressers car........ Untill mum and dad got one and its bloody quick


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

vtecs do like a good thrashing, that's where all the fun is


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Watch out for signs of accident damage, i've seen lots of crashed ones on forums, RWD/wet/heavy foot.


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

Great car! I use it every day, every weather, every condition, track race ..

Problems that might happen or it should be detected while buying.

Transmission buzzing, rear differential buzzing or have weird noises while you are doing U turns, backwards U turns. If they have 4.77 etc on the rear that might do a sound too you shouldn't mix them.

Other then that it might have problems about EPS electronic power steering, on cold weathers it starts giving errors or when you do understeer.



































[/QUOTE]










After you buy; just maintain it well, good oils everywhere (Diff, Engine, Trans.) and water nothing can kill the engine. Do not do drag race because the standard diff is weak. Other then that, its a tank really. The most reliable car i ever had. Keep it detailed


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks chaps, a lot of the ones I've seen have rusty rear arches (small bubble on the lip) is this a common issue?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

im a bit late to the party but I am here now.

Had mine two years now and its great, watch out for small tears in the roof on the drivers side just behind where you head is, thats a common place for them to go. I have replaced my roof and they are about £800

I have serviced mine yearly good quality oil etc and the 50k service had been done just before I got it. (Thats the expensive service)

Bridgestone make a specific S2000 tyre as well so check whats on it when you look at them.

Oh and dont waste your time with the dealer in four marks I found them rude and tbh not really wanting to sell me a car!

I better share a couple of pics too 


Untitled by Johnnyopolis, on Flickr


Untitled by Johnnyopolis, on Flickr


Untitled by Johnnyopolis, on Flickr


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not that you need any excuse to post pics of it John


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Johnnyopolis said:


> im a bit late to the party but I am here now.
> 
> Had mine two years now and its great, watch out for small tears in the roof on the drivers side just behind where you head is, thats a common place for them to go. I have replaced my roof and they are about £800
> 
> ...


Is that S2000 4U? I think dad said they were rude and wouldn't let him test drive any of the cars?!


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Even though I bought my S2000 from S2000 4 U and it was a good car I wouldnt touch them again with a barge pole. They owed me some money from the deal and I never did get it after persistent chasing


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That's the company I meant yes....


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Fortunatly S2K4U are no longer in business . If they were you must avoid like the plague .

A new roof cost's £270 from Jack Smith's Trimmer's in Swansea ! Mohair or vinyl if you want stay OEM.

TCT can be sandblasted to extend it's life or there is a place in USA will do an exchange unit guaranteed for life .

I have never heard of problem's with the electric steering .

I have heard of problem's with geo bolt's seizing and costing thousand's to fix !

My bolt's where greased at 3 month's old and my 4 wheel alignment done every year.

The rear arch's do rust and some people have had problem's with fuel tank's and brake line's rusting on the earlier car's , and rear caliper's tend to seize .

Mine was re-rustproofed at the beginning of this year.

Having said all that these car's are said to be ( by someone , warranty direct I think ) the most reliable car of the last 10 year's .

Hope this help's .

Regard's John.

PS. read this ! all of it .

Especially the bit about GEO bolt's.

http://www.s2ki.com/s2000/topic/301506-technical-faq-v21/


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Yea, not a car dealership, more like a car showroom in which you can't touch


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clkrichard said:


> Even though I bought my S2000 from S2000 4 U and it was a good car I wouldnt touch them again with a barge pole. They owed me some money from the deal and I never did get it after persistent chasing


Is that the lot in Fourmarks the other side of Alton in Hampshire??? If so I have some real horror stories about them.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks chaps

I'm looking at one with full Honda history but high miles (115k), I believe with the proper tlc the engine is very strong?

Should the mileage put me off?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

imo, that mileage means nothing if its been well maintained - servicing particually. the engines are chain driven so no timing belt to worry about, they need valve clearances done around 50k miles iirc so make sure it's been done - twice..

any linky to the one you're looking at at all?..


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Is that the lot in Fourmarks the other side of Alton in Hampshire??? If so I have some real horror stories about them.


Yep !


----------

